# 3 hybrid or 4 hybrid??



## karlcole (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wondering what's everyone's preference on hybrids are I'm torn between a 3 or 4 hybrid but thinking due to lie angles it would make more sense to get a 3 as it fits the gap between my driver and 5 iron however sure I read somewhere that it's a lot easie using a 4 ? Anyone got any advice? 
Cheers


----------



## gb6 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have both in my bag, hardly ever use the 4, but the 3 is my get out of jail card, off the tee, out of the rough and on the fairway


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2012)

You've actually got space for 2 clubs in that gap (still leaving space for a Driver) and I've gone for 2 hybrids - a fairway type 2 (17*) and a 'hittable from rough' 4 (21*)

Seems to cover the bulk of conditions I'm likely to encounter.

Good Luck with the search.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's what your looking for I would er toward the 4H it's would give you 3 iron sort of distance but may still leave a sizeable gap between 3 wood and 4h but if your comfortable with it, if not the 3 would potentially give you a better fit but is harder to hit. Other option is to drop 60 wedge and put both in the bag?


----------



## drawboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			You've actually got space for 2 clubs in that gap (still leaving space for a Driver) and I've gone for 2 hybrids - a fairway type 2 (17*) and a 'hittable from rough' 4 (21*)

Seems to cover the bulk of conditions I'm likely to encounter.

Good Luck with the search.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with Foxholer on this, I too use 2 and 4 iron hybrids. 2i awesome from tee and fairway. 4i launches higher and lands softer great from rough lies.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a 3H but prefer my 4 iron. Its about what suits you though. Y E Yang has done alright with multi-hybrids in the bag


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a 3h then 5 iron. I nearly didn't bother as I can play my 3 and 4 irons just as well, just not quite as consistent


----------



## Yrrah09 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love my 4 hybrid, probably my favourite club behind the 8iron. Just got the same model in 3 iron for 20 quid on eBay! Bargain!


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have both a 3 and a 4 hybrid, I use my 3 for 200+ shots and my 4 for 180-200 ish. I like to take the 3 off the tee when fairways are tight or it's not  along hole. The 4 I use more from the semi rough. Love them both.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 3H then 4 iron.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyone has a different arrangement. I have 1/3/5 woods, a 3 hybrid and then normal 4-SW.

However, I do carry a 5 hybrid quite a lot around my home course. There are 5 or 6 holes where I tend to find myself in 5 iron range but require a high shot to get over trees. I wouldn't normally use such a club. I tried a 9 wood for a season and it was _*way*_ too high.

I don't find the 5h any easier to hit than the 3h, (they're both easy..?!) so I wouldn't personally say "go for the 4". My advice to anyone looking to fill a gap is to go up a club then learn to hit it both distances. If I have 4 iron distance, I hit a 4 iron. If I have 4 iron distance and need to get the ball high, I'll use the 3h and grip down a bit. Simples.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			I have both a 3 and a 4 hybrid, I use my 3 for 200+ shots and my 4 for 180-200 ish. *I like to take the 3 off the tee* when fairways are tight or it's not  along hole. The 4 I use more from the semi rough. Love them both.
		
Click to expand...

You might want to rephrase that bit Hendo.....:thup::rofl:


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			I have both a 3 and a 4 hybrid, I use my 3 for 200+ shots and my 4 for 180-200 ish. I like to play the 3 from the tee when fairways are tight or it's not  along hole. The 4 I use more from the semi rough. Love them both.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			You might want to rephrase that bit Hendo.....:thup::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There you go  lol


----------



## beggsy (Aug 5, 2012)

How about a 2 an 3 iron


----------

